

How Ben Franklin made America the land of invention - mathewgj
http://kalman.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/can-do/

======
mathewgj
Other than finding it generally inspirational, I particularly liked the
artifact of Benjamin Franklin's daily schedule card/to-do

~~~
thunk
If you like that you'll love his autobiography:

<http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/148>

It's a short read. It's in my top five of all time.

------
ankeshk
Very innovative. But a segue is missing. Ben Franklin's innovations are shown.
Other modern world innovations are shown. How Ben Franklin inspired those
world innovations is not shown. A link is missing.

------
sidburgess
Fascinating collection. I really enjoyed just looking at these pictures. Thank
you for sharing.

------
brandnewlow
relentlessly resourceful...

